# Paging Tyrone - Part No. Search



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Just got a used business cd player, but have no idea what I got...

Here's the part number 65 12 6 908 783

What year is this from? I know I need to buy the adapters to retrofit this thing, but I am wondering if this unit has aux in. It's supposed to be from a 2003, but I doubt it.

Thanks in advance. Dave.


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Just got a used business cd player, but have no idea what I got...
> 
> Here's the part number 65 12 6 908 783
> 
> ...


My Feb 2002 ETK recognizes the part number. It says Ind. Part Return 1/11/2000 but I'm not sure if it is production date.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

I just looked it up and it shows "from 9/00," which means you will need the adapters to use it on a pre-2001 E39. 

That's a discontinued part, but I can't say for sure which year it came from. My guess is 2001, so I don't think it'll have the aux input connections.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks guys! :thumbup: 

Yeah, I didn't think it was from an '03 as the seller claimed. Think it might be time to get myself a new ETK, mine only goes up to 2000.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Just got an email from C. Crinion, looks like this cd is listed as a "euro" part. I wonder if this will even work?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Now this is strange. I didn't pay attention to the diagram header the first time, but this part is not from the standard "Business CD" diagram. It's listed under "modificat. radio business to business CD" 

I'd check the connectors on the back. See if it has the same connections as your car. I haven't heard of people having problems using Euro CD units, but this is one I haven't seen before. Not sure how it's different. Sorry I didn't catch that before. It very well might be okay, but I don't want to say for sure with something I'm not familiar with.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> Now this is strange. I didn't pay attention to the diagram header the first time, but this part is not from the standard "Business CD" diagram. It's listed under "modificat. radio business to business CD"
> 
> I'd check the connectors on the back. See if it has the same connections as your car. I haven't heard of people having problems using Euro CD units, but this is one I haven't seen before. Not sure how it's different. Sorry I didn't catch that before. It very well might be okay, but I don't want to say for sure with something I'm not familiar with.


Well, the connectors are different. Since my car is a '98, I expected that the plugs would be different. I have the prongs that are round, this one looks like it has blade shaped prongs.

The interesting thing about it is, that my radio has three connections...
- The wiring harness
- two other plugs, I'm assuming one is for the antenna, the other, I have no idea.

The new radio, only has the wiring harness and another single pin connector.

My ETK is old, so I can't even look to see what the differences are supposed to be. I'm ordering the adapters from Chris this afternoon, I should know by next week if I got screwed. BTW, I've already gone back to the seller to complain about the unit not being a 2003.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DKSF said:


> My ETK is old, so I can't even look to see what the differences are supposed to be. I'm ordering the adapters from Chris this afternoon, I should know by next week if I got screwed. BTW, I've already gone back to the seller to complain about the unit not being a 2003.


Hey DK-

I was thinking of getting the Biz CD as well, but grew wearier when I heard about the plug conversion, etc. I mainly wanted RDS and to see if it would be a helpful upgrade in preparation for my quest for BlueTooth. But, I don't drive the car enough to need to convenience of front CD. 

On another front, e-mail me your address so I can get you a belated X-mas present.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

vietsb said:


> Hey DK-
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Biz CD as well, but grew wearier when I heard about the plug conversion, etc. I mainly wanted RDS and to see if it would be a helpful upgrade in preparation for my quest for BlueTooth. But, I don't drive the car enough to need to convenience of front CD.
> 
> On another front, e-mail me your address so I can get you a belated X-mas present.


Email on the way.

I ordered the adapters from Chris yesterday, so hopefully I'll have them sometime next week. I am still dreaming of yanking out the factory head unit. If I get permission to do the swap, I'll sell you the business cd once I'm done with it.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Email on the way.
> 
> I ordered the adapters from Chris yesterday, so hopefully I'll have them sometime next week. I am still dreaming of yanking out the factory head unit. If I get permission to do the swap, I'll sell you the business cd once I'm done with it.


Dave, if the CD unit you have is in fact a special Euro application with completely different plugs, then the adapters you ordered will not work. They're designed for putting a 2001-2003 (New Generation) radio into a pre 2001 car. But I found a document that shows the 96-00 style radio plugs (like on your car) and the later style radio plugs. If what you have does in fact look like the later style plugs, then those adapters from Chris will work!
If that's the case, then your mystery CD unit is not so special after all. The ETK diagram really scared me though. If you discover they have the same plugs as the standard CD radios, I have no idea why the part numbers and description are so different.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

I guess I don't have your e-mail address. Here are the pictures

96-00 style plugs 
http://207.231.79.149/tyrone/BMW Parts/Radio.jpg

01+ style
http://207.231.79.149/tyrone/BMW Parts/NGradio.jpg

Obviously yours is not like the first style, or you'd be using it right now, but if it's the second kind then you'll be in luck with those adapters and I'll be even more confused as to why they're listed the way they are in ETK.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Tyrone: Thanks for the follow up, you're the man. Here's a couple of pics of the unit. The plugs looks the same as the picture you posted, and I also included a picture of the label on the unit. So we'll wait and see if this works. Still curious if this unit has the aux in capability, although I highly doubt it.

BTW, I told Chris that you gave me the part numbers, and he said he didn't even need to double check them. Said you know more about this stuff than his techs. :thumbup: 

Thanks again. Dave.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

okay, i'm guessing the adapters came in. I'm dying to know how it went! I need to update the factbook in my head that these CD players will work


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> okay, i'm guessing the adapters came in. I'm dying to know how it went! I need to update the factbook in my head that these CD players will work


Planning on picking up the adapters tomorrow when I'm back in the "OC". I'll let you know if it works tomorrow night. BTW, did the label on the bottom of the deck shed any light on what the heck I bought?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Planning on picking up the adapters tomorrow when I'm back in the "OC". I'll let you know if it works tomorrow night. BTW, did the label on the bottom of the deck shed any light on what the heck I bought?


Excellent! I finally got to see Chris today to take care of a few things. I wanted to go there for at least a week but something always interfered.

As a matter of fact, YES the label does tell me something. It didn't hit me until now, but "53" is BMW's designation for all New Generation radios. CD53 is of course an in-dash CD player. I think you will be quite happy tomorrow  But until you tell me it works I won't get too excited.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> Excellent! I finally got to see Chris today to take care of a few things. I wanted to go there for at least a week but something always interfered.
> 
> As a matter of fact, YES the label does tell me something. It didn't hit me until now, but "53" is BMW's designation for all New Generation radios. CD53 is of course an in-dash CD player. I think you will be quite happy tomorrow  But until you tell me it works I won't get too excited.


It works!!!!!

A couple of observations.....

1) The original radio had the main wiring harness, antenna lead and a third wire (a thin wire with a metal plug, which I'm not sure what it's for). The new radio did not have any place to plug this third wire into. It seems to work fine despite leaving it unplugged.

2) The new radio does not seem to use a 12V amplifier turn on. The amplifier turn on wire is hot when the ignition is on, while the old one would only be hot once the head unit was turned on. Kind of annoying since my amplifiers and equalizer turn on with the ignition now.

3) New radio is nice because I now have PTY and RDS functions, which I did not have before.

4) New radio seems to get better radio reception

Now I wonder if this radio has the aux in....any thoughts?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

DKSF said:


> It works!!!!!
> 
> A couple of observations.....
> 
> ...


Very nice! I'm happy to hear that

1) Yes, I've heard people mention this before and I'm not sure what it's function is. At first I thought it was for the DSP, but everything worked fine when I unplugged mine as well. I need to find out exactly what it does because it's getting on my nerves not knowing!

2) Do you have aftermarket equipment in there? All I know is that the NG radios supposedly don't require KL R (accessory/run/start) to be turned on.

3) Very nice! Another thing with these radios is that they're world-market radios, and should have all the functions whether utilized or not. You can change country settings in the service menu.

4) An added bonus I guess!

I noticed your radio's manufacture date was March 01, which would be too early for the aux input, but there would have been an additional 12-pin connector for it.

By the way, did you screw the black pastic cap from your old radio onto the back of the new one?


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, the stereo system is all aftermarket. I have a controller for my Alpine MP3 changer that I had wired to turn on and off with the head unit. Because the radio now triggers the 12v turn on with the ignition on, the controller powers up with the ignition. 

Also, I have a bit of "white noise" from my equalizer, so I can hear it now with the head unit off, because the amps and EQ power up with the ignition on. Just the motivation I need to rewire things. Interesting thing is, is that I think the noise is actually digital interference from within the car. It causes a very faint clicking noise that is amplified by the amplifiers. 

I'll have to rig some other way to trigger my components when the radio turns on.

And yes, I did reuse that little plastic cap :thumbup: .

BTW, if you look at that picture I posted of the back of my radio, you'll see that there are two twelve pin connectors directly below the main wiring harness. The one on the left is used by the CD changer wiring, the other was left un-used. What do you think? Maybe I should order the aux in retrofit and see if it works. I guess I'll call Chris and see if I order it, and if it doesn't work, he'll let me return the parts.


----------

